# Turtle and tortoise YouTube content



## Southernreptiles (Jun 17, 2021)

If you wanna see weekly episodes of all my species of turtles and tortoises as well as other animals come over to my YouTube at https://youtube.com/channel/UC-zdFd1fcWsxmGvtCI_zTWw


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 22, 2021)

More species to come?


----------



## Southernreptiles (Jun 22, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> More species to come?


Always


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 22, 2021)

Great content - always time well spent and enjoyed!!


----------



## Neal (Jun 22, 2021)

Watched a few and really enjoyed them. You take very good care of your turtles and tortoises.

Thank you!


----------



## Southernreptiles (Jun 22, 2021)

Neal said:


> Watched a few and really enjoyed them. You take very good care of your turtles and tortoises.
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you.


----------



## Southernreptiles (Jun 22, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Great content - always time well spent and enjoyed!!


Thank you, I’m never working when I do what I love.


----------

